# In love with the M9



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I know there have been many detractors of the M9.

I started out in the Navy shooting the 1911 on active duty then in reserves the M9.

I have both and carry both.

I purchased a Beretta M9 and did our qualifications course with my Sheriff's Office for an off duty gun. I shot 100% as usual because I shoot at least once a month mostly more than that especially in the summer.

50 rounds from 7 and 15 yards from the holster, some double taps and slow fire. It was nice to get out and just shoot with my buddy today. We had a great time and launched about 200 rounds down range.

I have no issues carrying my M9 off duty in a nice IWB or OWB leather holster.

No malfunctions of any kind. Just a great day. Here's a photograph of the last target I shot today.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I share your observations. Chewing up the center of the target, very good shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am a huge fan of the platform. Although - because I have small hands, I like the Beretta 92 better than the M9. The 92 has a small rear strap indentation on the back of the frame that the M9 doesn't have. Great for smaller hands. Otherwise - exact same gun.

Being such a Beretta fanatic over the years, I catch a lot of grief from idiots who THINK they know a lot about firearms, but still believe people are getting hit in the face with slides. I just ignore them and go back to shooting my Beretta when I hear this nonsense.

I've owned like 25 or 26 Beretta 92 variants total over the years. Great platform!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I like my 92 FS as well. For those whose hand size is such that it is difficult to reach the trigger in DA mode while maintaining proper grip alignment with the strong forearm, a pair of VZ grips and a Wilson Combat short reach trigger makes a significant difference. The grips probably make more difference than the trigger. The WC SRT shortens the reach to the SA trigger more than it does the DA, but it has slightly different geometry making the DA reach slightly less.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I also have a Beretta 92fs and it is probably my favorite 9mm handgun. I have had mine for approx. 14 years and just yesterday installed the D version-hammer spring. It made me feel kind of ignorant for waiting 14 years to make that change  I was surprised by what a difference this makes in the trigger. I had gotten much better at shooting the Beretta accurately while shooting double action, but now I can't wait to shoot it again, cause it feels like a new gun! Much lighter / smoother trigger pull should be even more fun to shoot.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Shipwreck;364621]I am a huge fan of the platform. Although - because I have small hands, I like the Beretta 92 better than the M9. The 92 has a small rear strap indentation on the back of the frame that the M9 doesn't have. Great for smaller hands. Otherwise - exact same gun.

This is exactly why I like the M9!

I actually have pretty big hands and I like the M9 more because it *doesn't* have the recess on the back of the frame!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good shooting! I love the 92 pistol as well.


----------

